# Saturday 'homage' Watches



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

LeScout in the morning......










.....Chronomat for the afternoon:










PS If you don't have any 'homages' the 'real thing' will do


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Great idea









I`ll go with these two









*Zeno Explorer ZN-01, ETA 2824-2, 25 Jewels*










*Rotary Elite 200 Metres*










Strangely neither has Alpha on the dial


----------



## unlcky alf (Nov 19, 2006)

I don't have the homage, so I'll have to make do with a real Invicta:










Will probably swap over to this for the evening:


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I'm only wearing "genuine" watches today, you'll have to put up with this old thing, until someone makes a homage.


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

Stan said:


> I'm only wearing "genuine" watches today, you'll have to put up with this old thing, until someone makes a homage.

















Argh...







...and no, I'm not repeating the pic!

For me, later this morning it will be:










'nuff said eh?









Did someone mention Alpha?

Well, ok then...

...later, I'll mostly be wearing:


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

Like Langtoftlad I think I will be starting off the day with this homage to the Smiths military watch....










Then in the evening I will be changing over to this homage to the Omega Railmaster










Stay lucky!

Rob


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Okay then...










Later,

William


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Sat homage? This one for me:


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

I did away with my homages







but still have this one 










So I have changed to this.

Mike


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

Off to my nephew's second birthday party and as I haven't got any homage's.

It has to be this


----------



## JTW (Jun 14, 2007)

Borrowed pic

looks like an homage to me

Ian


----------



## knuteols (Feb 22, 2006)

Not sure if you could call this a homage watch, but I finally got a hold of a Timex 600ft with the ss case. Might not sound like much but these are quite sought after and not too common, so I'm quite happy these days









Sorry about the crappy pic ( I never seem to get a black dial right when I take pics...







reflections, reflections... )

*1968 TIMEX Diver 600ft*


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

ill play .going to work this morning booooo, but have aquired 2 tickets to the rugby which im not interested in ,so they are going for about 400 at the moment hopefully i should get a grand for them and pay for my cruise - i say yes to homages and yes to ticket touts .

wearing the alpha .










happy saturday.


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

Once an O&W MP:


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

*RLT69*


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

If I could just get rid of that logo.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2007)

Hi all,

Here's mine





































Have a great Saturday

paul


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I wore this Chinese made Oris lookalike over night....

*Casio "Super Illuminator" - MTD-1048A-1A2VEF*










Decided to go with this Fortis copy instead of the Zeno & Rotary to start the day....

*Poljot Aviator, cal.3133 23 Jewels.*










I might swap over to this Sinn copy later on









*Poljot Sturmanskie, cal.31682, 25 Jewels*


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

This old rip today then....


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

jasonm said:


> This old rip today then....


You really should stop taking those mind altering drugs Jason 














:lol:


----------



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

A Honkers Sandoz Sub (an homage to the Singapore version







).


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

Probably doesn't count as a homage because everything except the dial, mvement and possibly the hands is genuine Sinn801a:


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Will have to be this old one as not strictly a homage, more an estranged relation of the family.

Alasdair


----------



## ANDI (Mar 14, 2006)

Very interesting and honest show today guys









Poljot Jetfighter 24hr for me today. Homage to the rare 1998 Breitling Chronoracer Rattrapant.The face echos the chrono racer whilst the case is in the style of a Blackbird. Breitling have not made a watch of this type of design for many years now . I am very proud of this watch, in style terms i like it better than the Breitling Breitlings i have had!!!!


----------



## ANDI (Mar 14, 2006)

OOps and heres the back to verify its true origin


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

A rolex rip off, err I mean homage for me


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

And a Chinese homage to a Russian watch...


----------



## bluejay (Apr 12, 2005)

potz said:


> mutley said:
> 
> 
> > A rolex rip off, err I mean homage for me
> ...


Is it just me or are those bezel markings wrong? What's with the 55 and 50?


----------



## 11oss (Jun 15, 2007)

not sure if this is a homage or not to a rolex but the profile of the bezzle looked similar to some models.


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

I'll play as well. Started the day off with Kronos










Swapped to this for this evening.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Swapped over to this for the evening...

*Zeno BuShips USN Canteen Diver, ETA 2801-2 17 Jewels*


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I was supposed to be going out tonight and dug this out in anticipation. The reason I didn't go out was because I found out that they would be having Karaoke and my ailing back suddenly took a turn for the worse.
















This is a homage watch made by the Swiss company that bought Hamilton so I suspect it's quite respectable.


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Great idea
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love that Zeno Mac, are they easy or hard to get hold of?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Running_man said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > *Zeno Explorer ZN-01, ETA 2824-2, 25 Jewels*
> ...


Thanks, you can easily find one via a google


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Stan said:


> I was supposed to be going out tonight and dug this out in anticipation. The reason I didn't go out was because I found out that they would be having Karaoke and my ailing back suddenly took a turn for the worse.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Great looking watch Stan, but the XL5, now that is _*kewl*_


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Stan said:
> 
> 
> > I was supposed to be going out tonight and dug this out in anticipation. The reason I didn't go out was because I found out that they would be having Karaoke and my ailing back suddenly took a turn for the worse.
> ...


Thanks Mac, they are both much nicer than a Karaoke evening.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Running_man said:
> 
> 
> > mach 0.0013137 said:
> ...


Alpha do one







(Knut's pic)


----------

